# FS: Rainbowfish ,Congo Tetras and Crossocheilus Reticulatus * PRICE DROP*



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I am changing up my 100 gallon. Want to sell off a few of my bigger fish.

Two Smaller Boesemani Rainbow fish $5 Each

One Yellow Sided Rainbow fish (believe what they where called IPU) $ 5

Five Large Male Congo Tetras $10 Each $40 for all of them

Crossocheilus Reticulatus (4") $10

Sorry about the bad Pictures









































Pick up only

Chris


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice congo's


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Some Fish sold . Thread has been updated


----------



## korcy (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey can you PM me? Im interested in all of your rainbow fish.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump...............


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump ..............


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

A Few Better shots of the fish.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Two Smaller Boesemani Rainbow fish $5 Each

One Yellow Sided Rainbow fish (believe what they where called IPU) $ 5

Five Large Male Congo Tetras $10 Each $40 for all of them

Crossocheilus Reticulatus (4") $10


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Have lowered the prices on the fish.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump:::::::::::::::


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump.........Will be taking them in for store credit after the weekend.......


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Sold...............,,,,


----------

